# Ventilation?



## WHODAT (Feb 6, 2010)

I bought a 10" carbon scrubber and a 10" Max fan from the local grow shop. The guy in the shop told me to pull air through the scrubber and just let it circulate in the room.  I thought I had to vent it out of the room but this guy said that I dont have to.  Is this true?  My room size is 864cf.  Im venting the heat from my lighting with a 6" inline fan and using a window unit for fresh intake.  Will I have problems or will this set up be fine?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 6, 2010)

Depending on your lighting and a few other things, I would do this. If you are using air cooled hoods, I would return the 10" scrubber, get a couple 6" filters and set it like this, scrubber>hood>6"fan>exhaust out. Use the 10" big boy for fresh air intake.


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 6, 2010)

Would I have to exhaust if I was using CO2?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 6, 2010)

HI bud,

Yup you can do it either way.  People with a 'closed' exhaust system that run CO2 run their scrubbers like the salesguy suggested.  Chef has a good suggestion to run it inline with your exhaust.  I run a 1k hps in a closet and I've found that a slightly different setup placing it in this order works better for me:  Scrubber > hood > 6' of 6" duct > fan (in attic).  Pulling the air thru the lights rather than pushing it was more efficient with my setup so it may take some experimenting to arrive at the 'best' setup.

CO2's a can of worms imo...  There are a lot of IF's involved... If you can get a gadget to monitor the CO2 in ppm during daylight hours, and a system to inject new CO2 whenever it drops below a preset threshold and CO2 tanks or some type of system that makes CO2...   If you can keep good air exchange going in your room they'll get all the CO2 that they need.  If you run CO2 you'll need to have a closed exhaust setup, pulling air from outside the growroom thru your lights and exhausting it outside of your grow room.  You would run your scrubber within the room.  You would need to maintain higher temps to make use of the CO2 too...   

If you have a 10" scrubber and fan you have some serious air scrubbing power there.  It should completely take care of controlling your odor.

Happy Growing!


----------



## WHODAT (Feb 6, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI bud,
> 
> Yup you can do it either way. People with a 'closed' exhaust system that run CO2 run their scrubbers like the salesguy suggested. Chef has a good suggestion to run it inline with your exhaust. I run a 1k hps in a closet and I've found that a slightly different setup placing it in this order works better for me: Scrubber > hood > 6' of 6" duct > fan (in attic). Pulling the air thru the lights rather than pushing it was more efficient with my setup so it may take some experimenting to arrive at the 'best' setup.
> 
> Happy Growing!


 How difficult is it to use CO2?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 6, 2010)

If you got some coin. It's all automated man. Generator, controller, propane tank, set it and forget it.


----------

